# Epic day !!!



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Three man limit of AJ’s and grouper!!!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

More pictures to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, those are some huge AJ's!!! Nice job dude.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Reef donkeys! Awesome man! You got those groupers figured out!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have spent a long time on the water to figure the groupers out....the biggest hurdle is finding them lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice catch!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

CPD67 said:


> I have spent a long time on the water to figure the groupers out....the biggest hurdle is finding them lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'd say you did figure out how to find them. thumbs up on the catch.
jack


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Excellent my back hurts just looking at the A.J's ..!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

I just had a very pleasant visit from the FWC about the fish in this post . It has been deemed that all my fish where legal . Thanks to whoever was trying to help me out . The investigation officer was very nice and I really appreciate the FWC doing there job so well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what fish were a problem? All your fish are huge and legal.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Someone was thinking some where gags but they weren’t. Snowy,yellow edge and scamp where the only grouper in the box and on my board. The FWC officer agreed and was very professional and polite...he was just doing his job and following up on some complaints is all. I thanked him for doing his job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

this is the picture of the board boat dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

CPD67 said:


> Someone was thinking some where gags but they weren’t. Snowy,yellow edge and scamp where the only grouper in the box and on my board. The FWC officer agreed and was very professional and polite...he was just doing his job and following up on some complaints is all. I thanked him for doing his job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad, sorry you had to deal with that. Amazing fish dude!!! You always catch the biggest mingos I have ever seen. Good job!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang who ever complained needs a new fish identification book. I'm not the best at all of them , but none of those look like a gag to me. Congrats on a great trip. Fwc ain't bad when they are doing their job and dont act like you are a criminal as soon as they see you. Last few checks I have had have good pleasant 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Haha. What lowlife scumbag called the FWC on legal fish. Jealous crybaby.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

To the person that called, screw you, get off my fishing forum, you’re not welcome here. You petty, self righteous, ignorant, busy body. You are what’s wrong with this forum, you are the reason people don’t post fishing reports like they used to. I swear, if I found out someone I know did this, they would never darken my door again. I would say I hope you never catch another fish, but people this ignorant and vindictive are never people that can fish themselves and they are just jealous of others success. You are a coward and a turd.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

.....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Get 'em, DLo! I'll bet the perp is president of his homeowners' assholesiation.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

You could sell a lot of tickets to an online tough guy vs online game warden bout! Nice fish and better eats. Hopefully those fillets taste even better now.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Get 'em, DLo! I'll bet the perp is president of his homeowners' assholesiation.


That's funny right there...!


----------

